# Ed the 1890's Racer from Ohio



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 6, 2017)

Just picked up this great original photo, does anyone recognize this young man, his jersey, or his name?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 6, 2017)

Love to get Hold of Those Shoes!!!! Size 9


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 6, 2017)

That's not a Pierce..


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 6, 2017)

The bike is an "Eldredge" - I'm pretty sure that's an Eldredge badge.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 6, 2017)

I'll certainly defer to your expertise, I hesitated calling it a Pierce mostly on account of my never handling one or really knowing my ass from elbow. 
The badge being discernable and the other variables that may lead to ID were the motivators behind this photo, I'm trying to only purchase pictures I can learn something from. 
Thanks for getting that ball rolling Bill!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks the same to me:-> 

There a couple of these bikes floating around on this site as well.


----------



## curt (Aug 7, 2017)

Gentleman,I am New to the art of antique bicycle collecting. I have recently acquired a Pierce.I was thinking of donating it to a museum,along with a crescent.rims are original wooden on both and aside from the leather on the seats they both appear original, intact, and I would love to learn more about them and which museum might want them.thank you all in advance for your time,help,and kindness.sincerely, Curtis Key.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 11, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Looks the same to me:->
> 
> There a couple of these bikes floating around on this site as well.
> 
> ...



looking for info for my eldredge racer......


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 11, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> looking for info for my eldredge racer......
> 
> View attachment 658611




What does your head badge actually say?  Some badges have "Extra" and I have also seen "Special".  Does yours say "Racer"?


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 20, 2017)

Can you post a picture of your badge Hobo Bill?

Thanks


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 23, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Can you post a picture of your badge Hobo Bill?
> 
> Thanks



eye mis-spoke....this eldredge is a special...i just refer to this bike as a racer....cause it scoots.... notice the hallow pinch bolt...


----------

